# Kitchen in Progress



## baksdak (Mar 6, 2008)

Here is the design I have decided to do for the backsplash. Picked up the tile yesterday. 3x6 tumbled travertine with an insert of 2x12 basketweave travertine outlined with .5x12 pencil edgeing.


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

That should look nice.
Some advice; seal the travertine BEFORE you install it. This will help when you grout. Since the tile is so porous, sealing beforehand will help you keep grout from sticking in the pores. 
The tile is kinda similar to a backsplash I did:
http://www.diychatroom.com/picture.php?albumid=2&pictureid=4
And if you haven't purchased grout yet, I'd suggest Laticrete SpectraLOCK Grout. It's available at Lowes. It's an epoxy-based stain-resistant gout. I like to use it because of the typical stains you can get from splashing around the sink or cooktop. No sealing needed!

Good luck and keep posting pics!


----------



## baksdak (Mar 6, 2008)

Just and update...I have removed the old laminate and MDF underlay. I have also laid all my 3/4" plywood as a base and am in the process of putting cement board over the top. I would be further along but Home Depot decides to "misplace" our special ordered sink. For some reason a shower pan came in place of the sink. Here is the kicker...shipping/receiving signed it in knowing it was supposed to be a sink (we talked to the guy). Then the same guy proceeds to bring the shower pan out to us later that day when I go to pick it up. His response when I have a dumbfounded look on my face explaining that is not what I ordered? "Oh...I thought this was kinda an odd shape for a sink." :furious: HELLO!! So anyway, that will hopefully come in by the end of the week. Between that and being really busy, I didnt think it would take this long. More pics to come soon. Looking forward to getting to the fun part...laying the granite FINALLY!


----------



## marc412 (Apr 6, 2008)

I liked those puck lights, how hard where they to wire up and whats the life span for them?


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

It will look beautiful. Post more pictures when you're done.


----------



## nursery nurse (Nov 21, 2008)

i have started gutting my kitchen and now have big mess. dont know what to do next...


----------

